# EVENTS FROM FISHING AT BOWLAND FARMS!!



## tbow388 (May 7, 2014)

Make sure you have proper tools. Fishing poles, tackle box, flat tire on boat trailer, battery for trolling motor, Son Sky and shovel to use as paddle when battery dies. Back boat in lake and go fishing. Fish for 1.5 hours and not get 1 bite while Son Sky catches 6 Bass from 1 to 5 pounds. Head back to load boat. Pull boat to trailer. Push boat away from trailer because shovel is wedged against pole on trailer. Load boat on trailer. TRY to pull boat out and get truck stuck in mud. Unload boat. Get truck stuck worse. Remove boat trailer from truck. Still stuck! Send Son Sky to house to get tools for unstucktedness. Get truck unstuck. hook boat trailer back up. Start manhandling boat onto trailer. Trailer comes of ball and back into lake farther (while I am on trailer). Remove half loaded boat from trailer. hook trailer back up and double check it. Give Son Sky Iphone5 so it doesn't get any more wet. Lift and reload boat on trailer (thank you boat wench). Get boat home. Remove trailer from truck and stick tongue on log. Get tackle box out of boat and watch trailer fall off log. Too tired to pick trailer up, call VERY strong laughing Son Sky to pick up trailer. Fishing trip over!

Have awesome pictures and a great memory. Thank you God for letting me have a Son that takes pictures of me with his fish!!!


----------

